# The Razor



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone ever get their hair razored? i ABSOLUTLY LOVE THIS TECHNIQUE!!!!! my best friend does hair and she gave me the most AMAZING cut with only a razor and a scissor at the end to fine tune a few things. 

so anyone else? i've heard a few people say that their hair's been butchered with the razor lol but yea..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I like when my stylist uses a razor sometimes. It really depends...sometimes you have to have the hair for it. I like it because it makes my layers fall more naturally, and it can easily soften hard edges. Sometimes though, if my hairs been under a lot of stress (lots of blowdrying, flatironing, coloring, etc) I can't use a razor, since it makes hair more susceptible/prone to breakage and split ends.
But if my hairs healthy, razors can be a girls best friend!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 10, 2006)

I love the razor! I get mine cut with only the razor and thinning shears. It gets rid of all the extra hair I have. Mine is ridiculously thick and heavy.  It creates texture that you could never get with a pair of scissors.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 10, 2006)

My hair was totally fucked up by crazy beotch with a razor!!!
I hate, hate, HATE how it made my hair look and my hair is still a bit unhealty due to the razor cut. That was las April. It made my hair look like it was nothing but split ends and that was just after she cut it. Hate I say, HATE IT!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 10, 2006)

oooh- my stylist used pretty much only a razor to cut mine, and it was great.  I have never loved a hairstyle so much!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 10, 2006)

i love cutting hair with a razor instead of scissors, but not everyone can get this cut. people with thin hair can't, but i find it more fun and more unique. (personally i still get mine cut with scissors tho, but chopped ends.)


----------



## litlaur (Jan 10, 2006)

It depends on the cut. If my hair is long, I don't like razored ends. I prefer it clean and straight. But I love razored short cuts. It gives my hair so much texture and also cuts down on bulk.


----------



## nyuroxmysox (Apr 9, 2006)

i love love love getting my hair razored becaus emy hair is soo thick it thins it out and makes hair way more manageable i pro wouldnt reccomend it tho if u have already thin hair
-L


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have the straightest hair in the world.  When this guy used a razor on my hair it was horrible!  It thinned it out way too much, ick for gals with fine and straight hair.  It looks really good on people with thick or curly hair though.


----------



## sassysaphire (Apr 10, 2006)

from a technacal stand point curly hair shouldn't be razored, some stylist still do it but its not the greatest idea. i love razoring. its creates  fun layers. i have fine straight hair, but tons of it and the razor made my head so much lighter. i called it my rock star hair.


----------



## bebs (Apr 10, 2006)

I love it when my hair first gets razored but after about 2 months it goes bad because my hair is to fine and it makes for a headful of spilt ends


----------



## luminious (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_I love it when my hair first gets razored but after about 2 months it goes bad because my hair is to fine and it makes for a headful of spilt ends_

 
Fine hair shouldn't even be razored. this technique is mainly for people with thick hair.


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

I wish I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok follow me on this....I have tons of hair  (too thick if you ask me and pain in my butt) but the individual hair is super baby soft so, when I get a razor cut my hair wiggs out.
I really envy people you can get razor cuts they always look so nice.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2006)

i only use a razor when i cut my hair. i have really fine/thin hair so if i use scissors it gets all chunky looking :\


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 14, 2006)

Razors are best for very short, very texture haircuts on very straight hair. wavy hair and curly hair is not always very compatible with razors.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 14, 2006)

I like when my sister uses a razor and thinning shears. She always uses thinning shears, because I've got a ton of hair. And the razor always works on my hair because it's very healthy. I don't color it or anything like that. Otherwise, it probably wouldn't work that well.


----------



## VogueInfection (May 11, 2006)

I got my hair razor cut at Supercuts. It looks really cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now I think it's boring, and I want to change it again.


----------



## thatonegirl (May 22, 2006)

I cant have my hair razored...it frizzes like nothing else and always looks terrible.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 25, 2006)

can someone post a pic of the razored hairstyle? it sounds nice


----------



## luminious (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i only use a razor when i cut my hair. i have really fine/thin hair so if i use scissors it gets all chunky looking :\_

 
a razor shouldnt be used on thin hair


----------



## so_siqqq (May 28, 2006)

I'm not into the razor technique. First off, it can create damage to the ends of hair such as breakage and split ends. In the wrong hands the hair can become very thin. Fine/thin hair should no get the razor technique done because it will cause breakage, split ends, and it will give a frizzy texture. 

Even with thick hair I wouldn't use the razor. I'd be more likely to use shears to take some bulk out but at the same time to add some body.

Curly hair doesn't benefit from the razor either. It'll just cause a frizzy, damaged look. 

Razor cuts in general should be used for people who have short/medium straight hair since shorter lengthed hair needs texture. But again it only works if you're hair is not thin.


----------



## calliestar (Jun 4, 2006)

my sister razers my hair when I tell her I want it choppier.  In fact, hopefully next weekend I'll be getting it razored, then probably dyed.


----------



## queen89087 (Jun 21, 2006)

I use the razor for a choppy look. I have thick hair by the way. You have to have the right hair stylist to do it, if someone dosent know what there doing...its bound to look bad


----------

